# Button in a GTR



## alastairw (Sep 19, 2008)

Check this out..

:clap:


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

didnt know he had one, and matt black too.:thumbsup:

kev


----------



## Beirute-GTR (Nov 25, 2009)

*And the world's fastest man buy one too*

Usian Bolt 2010 Nissan GT-R Facts | MarketplaceJA Blog


----------



## prashan (Aug 16, 2008)

They both have impeccable taste...


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

You mean you can actually see Button in that picture?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

bigkev said:


> didnt know he had one, and matt black too.:thumbsup:
> 
> kev


Yup, it was wrapped by Creative FX in Bromley who did my one. His quote to them was the GT-R was "90% as much fun as the Veyron"! For an 1/18th of the cost...


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

alastairw said:


> Check this out..
> 
> :clap:


Post it on the Porsche forum! :clap:


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

if i knew how i would!


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

Hmmmm... that's two of us driving in and around Frome in a Black GTR. Maybe that one that came past me the other night was matt black... na... would have been a great excuse mind.

So, if the old bill turn up at my front door having not been able to keep up I can always say "it's that burk Button again, Officer". And his Grand Parents live just up the road!


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

.... just throught; do you think if I pulled up outside Jessica Michibata would get in??? Hmmmm...


----------



## FlowersGTR (Mar 30, 2008)

Godders said:


> .... just throught; do you think if I pulled up outside Jessica Michibata would get in??? Hmmmm...


give it a go, grow a bit of a beard put some big sunglasses but dont say anything unless you do a fantasic Jb impression


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

He obviously still fancies a bit of brawn.


----------



## RightKerfuffle (Sep 19, 2009)

It came from Oxford about a month ago - Picked-up by his manager (Who drives and Enzo ...)


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

LiamGTR said:


> You mean you can actually see Button in that picture?


Exactly what I thought - I could be sitting in the drivers seat for all you can see in that picture!!!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Godders said:


> .... just throught; do you think if I pulled up outside Jessica Michibata would get in??? Hmmmm...


If she doesn't there's always Jessica Rabbit... :clap:

er... I'll get my coat.


----------



## Eric Laybourne (Apr 27, 2009)

Would have made better press if it had been Schumacher or Hamilton


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Eric Laybourne said:


> Would have made better press if it had been Schumacher or Hamilton


why?? Schumacher known better globally, but Hamilton??


----------

